# New to Haunting



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello, I am so glad to have found this site. I am new to this and have found a new love. I have always enjoyed Halloween, but have never been much interested in haunting and this side of the event. For some reason this year, I took an interest and have steadily gotten more and more involved. We are hosting a Halloween Boo Bash costume party and I have been picking up props for over a month. I have everyroom of the house planned with a different theme, including the front yard area, porch, screened porch and the back yard. I am really looking forward to this party and all the additional ideas that I will get from here.


----------



## diecastman71 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome. I am new here as well. I have picked up some great ideas from the board and will have one of the best yards in town. Have fun and Happy Haunting!!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh Yeah the sickness grows...


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes come...enjoy....watch out for the weird ones though o.k.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum.....Do Not Talk to the Creepster he Bites people hard tooo breaks the skin ...I think he gave me Aids


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

printersdevil said:


> Hello, I am so glad to have found this site. I am new to this and have found a new love. I have always enjoyed Halloween, but have never been much interested in haunting and this side of the event. For some reason this year, I took an interest and have steadily gotten more and more involved. We are hosting a Halloween Boo Bash costume party and I have been picking up props for over a month. I have everyroom of the house planned with a different theme, including the front yard area, porch, screened porch and the back yard. I am really looking forward to this party and all the additional ideas that I will get from here.





diecastman71 said:


> Welcome. I am new here as well. I have picked up some great ideas from the board and will have one of the best yards in town. Have fun and Happy Haunting!!





Tracyish said:


> Hello,
> 
> Great to have found this exciting new site. I am fairly new to haunting, glad to meet all of you.
> 
> Tracyish


Welcome everyone! Glad to have you. You will certainly get a lot of great ideas for your haunt/decorating here. The talent pool is amazing, so jump in. We'll expect pictures of your stuff though!:smoking:


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

RUN!!! Get away now, while you still have hope! If you're lucky, with a few years of therapy you'll have a chance to live a semi-normal life where you won't constantly be asking yourself "now how could I use this in my haunt..." 

Seriously, welcome to the forum. There's a great bunch of people here.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

The Creepster said:


> Yes come...enjoy....watch out for the weird ones though o.k.


'wierd ones?' where? :lolkin:

anyway, welcome to the site!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

*Welcome to the dark side. Did you bring the cookies? Seriously, though, welcome, and get ready to become obsessed with haunting.Lots of talent and ideas here to learn from.*


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, printers!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome fellow Texan!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Greetings printersdevil! It's to late for you now. Once you have started decorating, then post here, you are hooked. Welcome to our obsession.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

hello and yay on the best yard in town. lol I feel like I am in a constant competition with my neighbors now. Everytime we add more of our stuff the neighborhood kids start building things in their yard. The only bad part is when the parents get ticked at us. LOL Oh well we are adults after all. 


Welcome


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi! Welcome!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum printersdevil!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------

